# What would be a good theme for a photo shoot?



## elleysmith

I are going to do a photo shoot next month and we need a really creative, yet sexy theme


----------



## John Mc

Erm, Maybe a Frost/ice them? could have the models what not looking ice blue and glittery(i dont know if its even a word)?


----------



## Stradawhovious

50's era Zombie Pin-Up girls??

I'd like to see that......


----------



## John Mc

Stradawhovious said:


> 50's era Zombie Pin-Up girls??
> 
> I'd like to see that......



I'd Second that!


----------



## Corvphotography

Sports? color theme? woman dressed as a man ? good vs evil? 4 seasons?


----------



## Light Artisan

Naughty nurses from the North Pole


----------



## meganmarie

Me too for the 50's era Zombie Pin-Up girls :]


----------



## Geaux

My vote is for 50's era pinup zombie girls too!  ... what an awesome idea haha


----------



## bigtwinky

hell yeah, 50s zombie pinup is a must!

Go with that, post up your results.
kkthnksbai


----------



## ryan_caldero

elleysmith said:


> I are going to do a photo shoot next month and we need a really creative, yet sexy theme



Hey bro, My girl did this photo shoot and she was a WW2 Army Solider, 50's Home Maker baking, and the last one she was wearing sexy lingerie from that era.. Shot me an email and I will shot you the pics to give you an idea of props, clothing, etc. email me. calderon.ryan!@gmail.com
I dont know how to post pics on here...


----------



## mrpink

elleysmith said:


> I are going to do a photo shoot next month and we need a really creative, yet sexy theme



I love it when people ask others to be creative for them....







p!nK


----------



## c.cloudwalker

mrpink said:


> I love it when people ask others to be creative for them....



Really :lmao:


Anyway, OP, in case you didn't notice, everyone is suggesting some form of sex. So, make sex your theme and you could become famous...


----------



## Derrel

c.cloudwalker said:


> mrpink said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love it when people ask others to be creative for them....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really :lmao:
> 
> 
> Anyway, OP, in case you didn't notice, everyone is suggesting some form of sex. So, make sex your theme and you could become famous...
Click to expand...


Sex? Sexiness? Half-clad women? Body makeup or cake frosting on their what-nots? Pinup model themes? Man...those are some bad, bad ideas. Totally stupid. Nobody would wanna' see that stuff. Seriously, forget that whole angle.


----------



## mrpink

c.cloudwalker said:


> mrpink said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love it when people ask others to be creative for them....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really :lmao:
> 
> 
> Anyway, OP, in case you didn't notice, everyone is suggesting some form of sex. So, make sex your theme and you could become famous...
Click to expand...


I am not insulting, but the influx of "What should I photograph" threads is annoying.

For me, photography is a personal expression of creativity.  If I am going to use someone else's ideas, I might as well pay them a few bucks and have them shoot it for me.






p!nK


----------



## Geaux

ryan_caldero said:


> Hey bro, My girl did this photo shoot and she was a WW2 Army Solider, 50's Home Maker baking, and the last one she was wearing sexy lingerie from that era.. Shot me an email and I will shot you the pics to give you an idea of props, clothing, etc. email me. calderon.ryan!@gmail.com
> I dont know how to post pics on here...




Who else is interested in seeing these shots!!!! lol

/raiseshand


----------

